# School in Utah?



## Strikes (Jun 17, 2013)

Hi all, I found another thread on this but the guy was in a different location and the thread was old so I don't know if those schools are still around.
I was wondering if anyone knew of any Hapkido instruction in the Ogden, Roy, Layton or surrounding areas?  I think I would love this style but can't find a school that I'd trust, only semi local one is a school that teaches both Hapkido and Taekwondo and she has changed the name to Hap Kwon Do.
Here's her site: http://www.oms-hapkwondo.com/

If I can't find anything near me I will continue to go to the BJJ school that's close to me.

Thanks all!
-Quinn


----------



## oftheherd1 (Jun 18, 2013)

That may be a fine school.  But I was surprised to read that she didn't mention any learning of Kung Fu or Hapkido, even though she apparently teaches it and combines those two arts into her new one.


----------



## Strikes (Jun 18, 2013)

Yeah, I found a thread about that particular school a while ago and the person asked her about it.  Apparently she claims she mainly teaches Hapkido and uses Taekwondo for more kicks.

Side note, I found a place on FB, they have no website, that teaches Combat HKD so I sent them a message in hopes of maybe being able to learn that.


----------



## Strikes (Jun 18, 2013)

So I emailed some people and asked other instructors if they knew anyone one closer to me, one replied (out of probably 6).  Supposedly this place teaches Hap Ki Do http://www.shibataekwondo.net/  and through searching random terms on google maps and checking out every place I found, this showed up: http://www.eriksmartialarts.com/

Either of those appear to be a decent school?
Thanks,
Quinn


----------



## oftheherd1 (Jun 19, 2013)

Strikes said:


> So I emailed some people and asked other instructors if they knew anyone one closer to me, one replied (out of probably 6).  Supposedly this place teaches Hap Ki Do http://www.shibataekwondo.net/  and through searching random terms on google maps and checking out every place I found, this showed up: http://www.eriksmartialarts.com/
> 
> Either of those appear to be a decent school?
> Thanks,
> Quinn



Well, first of all, of course the first school is TKD from their web site.  I found no mention at all of Hapkido.

The second site seems to have reasonable fees, and no contracts.  But I was surprised that there is no listing of what 'brand' of Hapkido they teach, either one of the established kwans, or their own they have developed, and what major organization they are affiliated with.  If at all.

But it might be worth a look.  And don't take anything I say as a guarantee they are good or bad.  It is difficult to judge based on their web sites.


----------



## Strikes (Jun 19, 2013)

I understand that, I also tried to find where the instructor trained or who taught him to see if there is a good lineage there but I have not found anything yet.  He did however email me and said they offer a week of free classes so I will check it out and pick his brain a little.


----------



## TheEdge883 (Jul 14, 2013)

Strikes said:


> Hi all, I found another thread on this but the guy was in a different location and the thread was old so I don't know if those schools are still around.
> I was wondering if anyone knew of any Hapkido instruction in the Ogden, Roy, Layton or surrounding areas?  I think I would love this style but can't find a school that I'd trust, only semi local one is a school that teaches both Hapkido and Taekwondo and she has changed the name to Hap Kwon Do.
> Here's her site: http://www.oms-hapkwondo.com/
> 
> ...



Mrs Ohm is a great instructor and has trained one of the best in utah, Roarke Hodson. You could never go wrong with her.

eric, with Eric's martial arts was a student of Keith Stockwell, my first instructor. He teaches Moo Lim Do, a hapkido offshoot. As a side note, the head of that system, Kap Lim has a school in Layton, east of the south gate of hill Air Force base.

However, I'd still recommend Ohms


----------

